# [SOLVED]Unable to delete hard disk partition



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/6d2nz.png*i.imgur.com/DAzxY.png*i.imgur.com/kZ34n.png
Hey guys i am in a bit of problem here i am unable to delete my D drive partition..
I was using dual boot windows 7 in C drive and XP in D drive but i dint wanted xp any more so removed it and with partition manager allowted space to each other hard drive but still am unable to alowt 125 mb from hard disk D partition(in which xp was installed before)
Nor am able to format it..


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

Try software like Acronis Disk Director or Hiren boot cd to format your hard disk.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

I want to delete it permanently..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

@pkkumarcool,no offence but don't you find it unusual when a 125mb partition is marked as system,active & windows is giving you error when trying to delete it.it is the partition which windows 7 create & has all the minimum critical files which can be used to boot the system if windows 7 installation is corrupted.

@Ghonada,same as above.no offence but someone like you should have figured this out the moment you saw the screenshot.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

Sorry I didn't saw the screenshot properly.I just suggesting software to format drive when failed within windows.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*



whitestar_999 said:


> @pkkumarcool,no offence but don't you find it unusual when a 125mb partition is marked as system,active & windows is giving you error when trying to delete it.it is the partition which windows 7 create & has all the minimum critical files which can be used to boot the system if windows 7 installation is corrupted.
> 
> @Ghonada,same as above.no offence but someone like you should have figured this out the moment you saw the screenshot.



I also felt same, but isn't the partition supposed to be of 100mb, not 125mb?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

maybe because of the multiple OS install windows 7 system partition size is a bit more than 100mb.if you installed xp first then in many cases initial 8-10 mb of hard disk is left unused & maybe this merged with the 100mb windows 7 system partition.anyway there is only 1 active system partition for windows 7 on a hard disk whatever the size.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

^No point of merging. Its simply illogical. Also how come the partition became visible? (if he didn't do manually)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

illogical is a word reserved only for absurd situations which it certainly is not.hard disk is basically a mechanical device with platters & cylinders & sectors are defined geometrically.by default any OS install starts from the geometrically starting point of hard disk sectors along a predefined path.i have personally seen xp install leaving 8-10mb unused in the starting sectors in many cases.it is completely possible that this space merged with the physical sector boundaries defined by the windows 7 system partition.

when using disk management console in windows 7 the active windows 7 system partition is clearly visible.you can see it for yourself if you are using windows 7.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*



whitestar_999 said:


> illogical is a word reserved only for absurd situations which it certainly is not.hard disk is basically a mechanical device with platters & cylinders & sectors are defined geometrically.by default any OS install starts from the geometrically starting point of hard disk sectors along a predefined path.i have personally seen xp install leaving 8-10mb unused in the starting sectors in many cases.it is completely possible that this space merged with the physical sector boundaries defined by the windows 7 system partition.



When did I denied that XP doesn't lefts out 8-10mb partition?  I just told that merging of both partitions is illogical as they belong to different OSs. FYI the 100mb partition win 7 lefts is mainly for the purpose of Bitlocker, even if you don't use it. Plus some other boot related & winPE info. That's why I termed it "illogical". 




whitestar_999 said:


> when using disk management console in windows 7 the active windows 7 system partition is clearly visible.you can see it for yourself if you are using windows 7.



I think you haven't seen the OP's screenshot carefully. The hidden partition is visible in explorer window.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

my friend way to geekism involves reading a lot.i just told you hard disk is basically a mechanical drive.for geometrical sector boundaries it does not matter which space is being used by which os.as op said he 1st removed XP & then tried to allocate space.since for XP install windows 7 active system partition is just like any other normal partition it made entries in file system/partition tables to make it visible in xp install & even after it was removed because of this partition is still visible.after all whether a partition is hidden or visible is just decided by a few entries which is the basis for partition recovery softwares which recover lost partitions because of accidental changes in partition table.also bitlocker is entirely different concept which has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

I am not completely denying from you mate, but merging simply sounded me a bit unusual. May be I am not informed about it.  Plus again, becoming of 7-hidden partition visible after installation of XP sounds . Also, I said BitLocker just for sharing info on 100mb hidden partition by 7, not relating it with any issue here. I don't know how you got it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

there are a lot of things which sound unusual(like being in 2 places at once concept in quantum physics)but are true .also as i said before making a partition hidden or visible is just a matter of modifying entries(just like you can make any drive invisible in my computer by modifying certain registry entries).i mentioned bitlocker because well you are misinformed about its concept.it has nothing to do with 100mb system partition.bitlocker is only available in ultimate edition but all windows 7 editions create same size system partition because it contains only critical system files necessary to start the system in a bare minimum mode which is same for all windows 7 editions.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

Please anyone provide me the solution for this i still dont know what to do!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*



pkkumarcool said:


> Please anyone provide me the solution for this i still dont know what to do!


seriously!you are still asking this question.i am sure i & others posted in a language which can be understood by anyone here.

post no.4


> @pkkumarcool,no offence but don't you find it unusual when a 125mb partition is marked as system,active & windows is giving you error when trying to delete it.it is the partition which windows 7 create & has all the minimum critical files which can be used to boot the system if windows 7 installation is corrupted.



post no.7


> maybe because of the multiple OS install windows 7 system partition size is a bit more than 100mb.if you installed xp first then in many cases initial 8-10 mb of hard disk is left unused & maybe this merged with the 100mb windows 7 system partition.anyway there is only 1 active system partition for windows 7 on a hard disk whatever the size.



post no.11


> as op said he 1st removed XP & then tried to allocate space.since for XP install windows 7 active system partition is just like any other normal partition it made entries in file system/partition tables to make it visible in xp install & even after it was removed because of this partition is still visible.after all whether a partition is hidden or visible is just decided by a few entries which is the basis for partition recovery softwares which recover lost partitions because of accidental changes in partition table.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

You shouldn't, actually can't format partition containing page & caching file. I would suggest you to run a full antivirus scan, as that partition which you want to delete shouldn't be visible & should be hidden.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

Ok got it! I shouldnt format this partition but can we merge it with win 7 c drive?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

no you can't.i should have posted this in my 1st post itself by spending 15 sec on google instead of explaining the reasoning & what not.today's generation just want fast answer with no interest in learning the reason behind.here you go:
Win 7 64Bit SSD install, now have system partition visible, what can I do? - Overclockers Forums
almost same situation as yours


> 1. Press Start.
> 2. Type in Computer Management and press enter.
> 3. From the options in the left column, click on Disk Management.
> 4. In the bottom half of your screen, you'll see rectangles representing each partition in your computer. Right-click on the 100MB partition that's labeled "System Reserved" and select Change Drive Letter and Paths
> 5. Make sure D: is highlighted, then click Remove.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Unable to delete hard disk partition*

Ok problem solved i am able to hide it! Thanks for your help vry much..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

OP's problem solved. time to close thread.


----------

